
Show HN: Freshly Baked Cookies Delivered in Under 20 Minutes - djamconway
https://doughbies.co/
======
jksmith
I knew the increasing legalization of marijuana would give rise to all kinds
of side industries.

------
anamexis
When I click "Get cookies now" and type in my office zip code (94104), it says
you aren't delivering there yet, but your map would suggest that you are. (I'm
at Market & Montgomery)

------
hollerith
I couldn't find any info on what cut Doughbies takes versus what percentage of
the price goes to the baker.

~~~
MariamKhan
Hi! Please email us at info@doughbies.com and we'll be happy to provide you
any info - cheers!

------
xauronx
Love the idea, just wish these things didn't naturally exclude us in boring
places like Ohio :)

------
merrua
Love the idea. The gluten free/ dairy free/ nut free filter could be easier to
find.

------
mariamkhn
These cookies are pretty delicious!

------
joyce
I may never need postmates again.

~~~
MariamKhan
You got that right! On demand is every day - 12-4pm .. happening now!

------
brayton
Milk included?

